# Loaches scratching on rocks



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

*Loaches scratching on rocks - Ich?*

So today I noticed my spotted loach scratching on the rocks, 

Upon closer inspection, I noticed what seems like small spots on my rainbows tail when I looked in the light, one has it more than the other...

At first I thought it looked like the tiny bubbles after a water change but I suspect it may be ich,

I raised the temp a little for now, I'll try to bring it up to 82-84 over a couple hours, and I'll get some ich meds tomorrow, 

Couple questions:

Should I do my weekly water change before I treat the tank of leave it as is for now?

There are danios, tiger barbs, rainbows, otos and loaches in the tank, are any of these fish sensitive to ich meds?

While treating the tank, how often should I change water?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

http://www.*******************.com/profiles/angelicus-loach/ recommends half dosage for ich
EDIT I guess we can't put tropical^fishkeeping on the posts lol


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Change water before meds.Most loaches are scaleless fish so 1/2 dose is a good safe start.If he seems fine on day 2 or 3 addin another 1/4 of the dose.My clown loaches have handled more than full doses of rid ich plus before,but better safe then sorry.
Changin water during the treatment time is always good as long as you enough meds to redose replacement water.Mixingthe high temp and meds is a little risky ,so maybe around 80 is safer.If ypu are running an HOB lowering the water level an inch or 2 helps keep the water better oxygenated.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

thanks all, I'll get on it tonight


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

my wife saw NOX-ICH meds at the lps, 50/50 sodium chloride/malachite green.

anybody know it, or should i go find some quick cure?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Reading up a little sodium chloride is salt!So since both salt and malachite green are recommended treatments it is worth a try.The only difference from the nox ich and rid ich/quick cure is formulin instead of salt.Formulin is a "coy" name for formaldehyde which many are really against.If it is possible I would go with the quick cure or rid ich,but if the nox ich is all that is available then use it.If it is a matter of a couple of days even use the nox ich as fast treatment can be as important as the treatment.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

So I picked up some API super ich cure, it's the best I could find around here, I'll do a half dose tonight after my water change

Only problem now is I see some spots on my platties in my other tank, probably from sharing cleaning tools...but this tank has my new bamboo shrimp, can they also handle a half dose?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Inverts(your shrimp) will probly not do well with meds.If you can isolate them or move infected fish into one tank then you will not have to subject them to the meds.
Get all fish in one tank leave the shrimp in the other tank and treat fish.
NO FISH GO BACK WITH THE SHRIMP FOR 2-3 WEEKS.The ich can not live off of the shrimp although they (the shrimp) can carry/transport the ich.
The life cycle of ich says it should be dead from lack of host in 2-3 weeks(really less,but better safe then sorry).


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't know how well platties will do with a bunch of tiger barbs...

Is there a chance the shrimp will be ok, the bottle only mentions scaleless fish and marine corals being an issue


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't have shrimp anymore and never tried to treat any tank with them,but I would think the mention of corals rules out shrimp also(inverts).If the bottle says it is safe for inverts specifically then maybe?Possibly a divider to keep the TB away from the platies could be used?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would not put any med in a tank with shrimp. The outcome is usually not good.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm gonna try to figure something out, the big tank is being treated right now... Hope for the best


----------

